# Everything is for Jenna



## Darunia

<< Omnes Pro Jenna Est. >>

Hello all.

I would like to say, "Everything is for Jenna," in a sort of romantic way, as if proclaiming that my every breath is dedicated to a very special person. Is this the correct way? Would you decline the name Jenna? 

Thank you all


----------



## Cagey

How about _Omnia propter Jennam_? 

[<Everything /all things> for the sake of Jenna.]

Yes, I would decline _Jenna._  Otherwise, the Latin is confusing and allows for misreading.


----------



## Darunia

Any other opinions on this? I don't know Latin, I was just guessing...


----------



## Hamlet2508

I'd rather stick to

Omnia pro Jenna <sunt>.


----------



## Darunia

So "omnia" would be a plural noun, and we DON'T decline the name Jenna...?


----------



## Hamlet2508

Darunia said:


> So "omnia" would be a plural noun, and we DON'T decline the name Jenna...?



_*Omnia*_ is the plural of the adjective _*omnis*_ meaning everything, all.

We do decline Jenna: _*pro*_ (=for ) goes together with the ablative and with *Jenna* you can't really tell the difference between nominative and ablative.

Regards,

hamlet


----------



## Cagey

Hamlet and I are using _omnia_ because as a pronoun, it that refers to things [= everything].  
As a pronoun, omnes refers to men and women [= everyone].  I don't think that is what you have in mind.  

As Hamlet says, in writing, you can't tell the difference between Jenna as the subject, and Jenna in the form it takes as the object of _pro_.  When spoken, they would sound different, just as the present form of _read_ and the past tense _read_ look the same but are distinguished in speech.  (I'm using this as an example; I am not talking about the way the 'a' is pronounced in Jenna.)


----------



## Darunia

...so, which one is it, then? _Omnia propter Jennam _or_ Omnia pro Jenna? _Or both, or something else?


----------



## Hamlet2508

I think this is up to you. Both phrases are correct Latin and convey the meaning you were aiming for.


----------



## Darunia

Well I suppose I mean to ask, what's the difference between "propter Jennam" and "pro Jenna?" Why are they declined differently?


----------



## Cagey

Here are their respective definitions Lewis and Short, the standard Latin Dictionary for speakers of English:
_
propter_: *1.          * _On account of_, _by reason of_, _from_, _for_, _because of_ (syn. _ob_)

_pro_: *1.          * To signify a standing before or in front of, for defence or protection; hence an acting _for_, _in behalf of_, _in favor of_, _for the benefit of_, _on the side of_ (opp. _contra, adversum_)

They are both possible, and mean close to the same thing in this context.  Insofar as I see a difference, I would say that _propter_ indicates the motivation or reason, and _pro_ indicates the purpose.  Both would be suitable as a slogan.


----------



## wandle

I would prefer *omnia Jennae gratia*: 'All for Jenna's sake'.

Lewis and Short say:


> * b. Causā*, in abl. with gen. or possess. adj. (usu. put after the noun), as *patris causā*, *meā causā*, on account of, for the sake of (in the best prose, almost always referring to the future, and implying a purpose; cf. propter with acc. of the pre-existing cause or motive).


That is, *patris causa* means 'for (my) father's sake', *mea causa* means 'for my sake'.
This is the usual expression if you have in mind a future commitment to the person mentioned, whereas '*propter patrem*' would usually mean 'on account of (my) father', referring to his having caused or directed me to do something.


----------

